# How to make Hybrids?



## srbehrens (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm just curious on how to make hybrids. I want to experiment with guppies and something else just to make something that's appealing, new, and exotic. Any suggestions or tips?


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

guppies and mollies make the awesomest hybrids ever.but if you try you have to have a male guppy and a female molly.if you do visa versa the male molly would kill the female guppy


----------



## srbehrens (Feb 12, 2011)

I have some more questions, could you get on the forum chat and answer some?


----------

